# Nanofil line



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I heard this stuff was great for casting so I gave it a try.

Good points...it's very sensitive. I feel lots with this stuff. Also, no twisting. I used it on 3 or 4 trips so far with no problems.

Indifferent points...Seems to cast about as good as any premium line.

Bad points...not sure about knot strength. Lost 2 lures and can't explain why unless the knot just failed. Never had knot problems with stren or trilene. The line is also feeling pretty rough. To me this means it's about to fail.

So with the premium price, I think I will be looking elsewhere for line. Going back to stren but still interested in finding the perfect line. Any suggestions for a sensitive line that doesn't twist? BTW...I use very light line, 4 lb test for most of my fishing.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Use a double Palomar knot with this stuff.

Nanofil is good stuff for the right application, give it a chance.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

The double Palomar or the Nanofil knot are basically the same knot and this is what is needed for most of the "super" lines. When used I have never had a problem with knot strength, whether it is on Nanofil or one of the other super lines. Most of the super lines will slip and come apart with the use of the standard knots.

D


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I used the 1# stuff for ice fishing panfish. And I've used the 3# stuff for open water panfish. Never had a problem with either one. I tried the 17# casting for bass and pike and did not like it. My opinion is that it frayed to easily and would break after just a little bit of use. It would probably be better suited for open water presentations but I don't do enough of that to make it worth having one rod set up for that only when there are far better lines available for me.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Buckbaker said:


> I heard this stuff was great for casting so I gave it a try.
> 
> Good points...it's very sensitive. I feel lots with this stuff. Also, no twisting. I used it on 3 or 4 trips so far with no problems.
> 
> ...


I've used Nanofil for Steelhead fishing on a spinning rod and a baitcaster. I ran the 17lb, even with the 17lb the casting distance was very good. Ice did tear the line easily and I noticed sliding my fixed float it would damage the line after awhile. It doesn't pick up as much water as most braids, so I really only feel like this line is better than other braids when it's below freezing. So I guess for warmer weather I would stick to other braids myself, Suffix, Sunline, or Power Pro myself.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I would never use the braided lines in freezing conditions, and do not really like them for float fishing, I will stick to good old tried and true mono for my main lines when Steelhead fishing in cold weather. However I did really like using the Nanofil for Salmon a couple of years ago on the CP reels, I tried it on spin gear and also liked it better than anything else I had ever used on a spin reel. I guess it all boils down to personal preference.

D


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

flyrodder46 said:


> I would never use the braided lines in freezing conditions, and do not really like them for float fishing, I will stick to good old tried and true mono for my main lines when Steelhead fishing in cold weather. However I did really like using the Nanofil for Salmon a couple of years ago on the CP reels, I tried it on spin gear and also liked it better than anything else I had ever used on a spin reel. I guess it all boils down to personal preference.
> 
> D


Thats why we tried Nanofil because of the low water pick up, the line stayed limp even in below freezing conditions so it was waaay better than regular braid for float fishing!!! I've had mono coil and have lots of memory on baitcasters and the Nano did good in cold conditions vs. Mono or Braid.

Did the Nano bury on your CP?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Feel free to review the substantial previous posts on this subject...


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I had very little problem with the Nanofil burying into itself, ( No more so than other lines) my main problem with the line was when I tried to use it in very cold conditions and had some of the fibers start to shred, so stopped using it in winter. I loved the float ability of the line, and the ease of mending, probably due to the fact that there was no/very little water absorption.

D


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

One other reason besides the low water pickup that I liked about the line for Ice fishing was the fact that I could watch the line instead of a spring bobber for bites.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Gander mountain braid is amazing for the cost. Not sure who makes it for them but a 300 yard spool was 20 bucks


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Corey K said:


> Thats why we tried Nanofil because of the low water pick up, the line stayed limp even in below freezing conditions so it was waaay better than regular braid for float fishing!!! I've had mono coil and have lots of memory on baitcasters and the Nano did good in cold conditions vs. Mono or Braid.
> 
> Did the Nano bury on your CP?


I just got 2 spools of 40lb Gliss to try this year. Hopefully it is better than Nanofil. I'll learn that FG Knot for knotting in a shot line. Just gotta get that spiral wrapped stick going now....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm curious about the Gliss also,
I wouldn't give a plugged nickel for nanoshred...lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Tried nano when it first came out, really didn't like it. Went back to power pro.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> I'm curious about the Gliss also,
> I wouldn't give a plugged nickel for nanoshred...lol



I tried some 8lb Gliss, it was too thin and hard to deal with, I'm going to try some heavier stuff.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Keep us posted.........


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

-Axiom- said:


> I tried some 8lb Gliss, it was too thin and hard to deal with, I'm going to try some heavier stuff.


Spooled up 24# gliss on my spinning poles, 40# on baitcaster. The stuff is so soft that it is hard to work with, but holds up better than Nano, IMO. It behaves a bit like fused line, in terms of separating. Seems VERY prone to wind knots. Also, I recommend not filling the spool as full as with either mono or Nano. It loops off pretty easy and leaving a bit more exposed lip does not seem to hurt casting distance.
The sensitivity is great. Almost too much so. I swear I can feel a bait ticking a coontail leaf on the way past.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm no fan of wind knots...

Thanks Dave!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

-Axiom- said:


> I tried some 8lb Gliss, it was too thin and hard to deal with, I'm going to try some heavier stuff.


Same here. Wouldn't use it for anything other than pan fish and small bass. The 8# was very fragile and about as strong as 1# fire line.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> Same here. Wouldn't use it for anything other than pan fish and small bass. The 8# was very fragile and about as strong as 1# fire line.



I didn't find the strength of it to be the problem mostly wind knots and stuff of that nature.

It would probably be good for ice fishing.


----------

